# Stay on top of things...



## Raptor (1 Sep 2004)

I want to start by saying that this is my first thread here.  I signed up at these forums about a week ago and find this is a great place for info and feedback (although I do verify all information I find helpful).

Since reading the posts in the recruiting thread I have come across a common theme.  Many individuals talk about long waits for aptitude testing, PT tests, security checks and interviews along with various other things that may make the recruiting process longer or more difficult.  As a person who is currently in the process of getting in I have one piece of advice I hope those of you that are having problems will follow...KEEP ON TOP OF THINGS!

Some of us think that because we are dealing with military professionals that things should be smooth.  Human nature and various other human and recruiting process characteristics dictate otherwise.  Things get misplaces...people forget ect...

Here are some things you should do to make sure your process goes as smooth as possible:

1. Verify information given to you by recruiters.  Visit the DND websites, talk to friends or family in the military (if you have any in the forces) or call the recruiter from home.  Getting conflicting information happens (happend to me).  You can even go back to the recruiter at a later date when a different person is at the desk (most recruiting offices have more than one recruiter.  In the end, it is up to you to have all the correct information seeing how its your future your dealing with.  You can blame a recruiter if your chances of getting in are ruined, but that wont make any difference...its still your future so take charge of it.

2. Contact the recruiter on a regular basis to find out the status of your application.  When I did this, I was informed that my old reserve service record could not be found.  If I had not contacted the recruiter, I may have been still sitting around today wondering what is taking SO long.

3. Make sure that the trade(s) you want to persue are open.  If they are not, your file may sit in limbo for a long time before they do open up.  Seek alternatives.

4. Contact your recruiter on a regular basis.  (Yes...I am saying this twice).  Ask for the status of your application.  I make it a habit of checking back to make sure things are progressing.  I have read posts where people are saying that it has been 6 months since they heard from their recruiter........just think of the opportunities that may have been missed.  Recruiters deal with a large volume of applicants so if something happens to yours, they may not know about it until YOU come in to check on its process.

5. Be aware that recruiters don't stay in one place forever...they get posted someplace else or they retire.  If this happens where your at, make sure the new recruiter has a face for your file...introduce yourself.

Now I do realize that these points do not pertain to everyone.  Some people may have been told that they will be contacted in 6 months when their trade opens up...and that is fine.  At least they know that nothing can be done during that time.  This information is for people who are starting the process or who have not gotten a start date on any courses.

In a perfect world, things would be easy and run smoothly.  I am not saying that recruiters are doing a bad job.  On the contrary...I think they are doing a great job.  There are so many things that can happen in the application process that they cannot control.

I hope this helps.  I did not mean to go on this long.  If I think of anything else, I will be sure to post it.

Good luck.


----------



## Tracker (1 Sep 2004)

Raptor

As a Recruiter I would that this is the best advice you could give an applicant.


----------



## Born2Fly (2 Sep 2004)

Great stuff.


I think every new applicant (NCM or Officer) should read this.


----------



## scaddie (2 Sep 2004)

Good advice, makes sense. I handed my application in a month ago, and was told I'd be called in September. Since it's now September, should I give my local recruiter a call, or the recruiting office in Halifax where my application was sent?


----------



## Raptor (3 Sep 2004)

Scaddie said:
			
		

> Good advice, makes sense. I handed my application in a month ago, and was told I'd be called in September. Since it's now September, should I give my local recruiter a call, or the recruiting office in Halifax where my application was sent?



Where are you from?

To answer that question, I would call the people who you handed your application in to.  If you fail to get an answer from them then contact the recruiting office in Halifax.

All you gotta say is that "Hi I am INSERT NAME HERE and I am calling to check on the status of my application."


----------



## Southby (11 Sep 2004)

Well, it definitely makes me feel a bit better knowing I'm not the only one who's had trouble in the recruitment process.

I first applied in Richmond(near Vancouver) for the 15 MP Coy reserves. This was around May 2003. I then went on a one month vacation to Europe (Lucky me). At the same time, a friend of mine had applied for the navy reserves. (Keep comments to your self... heheh). When I got back, I contacted the office where I had already applied, but no dates were ever set up to do a physical, aptitude or medicals. I then moved to Edmonton in September 2003, and contacted the Vancouver recruitment offices and requested my file be updated/transferred.

When I get to Edmonton and make some inquiries, no one has ever heard of me, and some dedicated people at the 15th MP coy up here made multiple calls to Vancouver, who had also apparently never heard of me.... though on one occasion some one in Vancouver remembered dealing with me, they did not know where the file was. So I reapplied in Feb 2004. After a month, I go into the recruitment office to see if everything's in order... they don't have my file, but upon insisting for them to look into it, the officer who was working that day goes and looks on the computer.. and he says "No one under that name in Edmonton, but there's an application here with that name in Vancouver....."  ...
I almost flipped... but remained calm... Finally after some very keen and helpful people up in Edmonton Garrison my Edmonton file was sent in and everything updated. Finally... now time for the tests...
In about April I get to do my aptitude test, and medical, and get asked to have some forms sent in from my doctors (I've had eye surgery, and minor asthma, blahblahblah.) I then go do my physical, and that day hand in the completed physical forms and medical forms in person to the Edmonton recruiting office. They eagerly send my medical files off to Borden for approval on May 26th.
And that's where I stand.... Its a few days shy of 16 weeks. I've gotten to know some recruiters pretty well with my weekly phone calls... once on Monday to ask if anything is in, and once again on Friday to see if anything came in during the week....
The other week, a whole bunch of files had come in but she wasn't sure if mine was in yet...  I spoke to her the other day and she said those were all the files that were sent off in April.. so May is due next. I really really hope my file comes in and I can go off to boot camp soon. Oh yeah, and that friend I mentioned earlier who applied to the Navy....
He had unfortunately been hit by a car during my trip to Europe, but has since fully recovered, gone and returned to basic and is loving every second of service. His stories of the comradely and feelings of accomplishment achieved during boot and during regular reserve duties serve to inspire me and make me anxious to get in and start living a little.

But until then, I'll be honing my patience just a little more.
 :dontpanic:


----------

